

Paul Graham Will Bring Office Hours Back To Disrupt SF, Sign Up Now - fun2have
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/06/paul-graham-office-hours-disrupt-s/

======
kayhi
Unsure if it's just me, but it's amazing how much his questions remind me of
thesis/dissertation defenses as well as grant writing in chemistry.

What problem are you solving? If you're successful who will benefit the most?
What experiments will need to done? Is your lab capable of doing them? How
much will it cost and how long until you get preliminary results?

My guess this applies to other hard sciences as well.

~~~
waterlesscloud
I worry. I worry.

------
wooster
Meanwhile, I hold Office Hours weekly at the Alembic in San Francisco,
something I've been doing on and off since 2008[0] (and based off of a
friend's office hours, same time same place, which he starting holding in
2007).

If you'd like free, abrasive, honest advice, suggestions, etc, feel free to
show up:

<http://plancast.com/wooster>

Bonus: it's free. Interesting people sometimes show up (other than myself, of
course).

[0] Started at Coupa Café in Palo Alto.

------
F_J_H
Is this a "must attend" event?

~~~
jmathai
I think tickets are like $3k or is that just for startup alley?

~~~
nodesocket
Yes, tickets are approximately $3,000. We would love to go, and apply for PG
office hours, but can't swing that expense right now.

